# Had hip surgery yesterday for torn labrum - arthritis worse than expected (more)



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

Well,

So I went in for arthroscopic surgery yesterday for a torn labrum in my hip. Like many I investigated FAI and I do have that as one of my issues. We did not address it yesterday.

When I was 17 I broke my pelvis and the damage was on the left side, at the time they just let me heal as I was relatively healthy, it was 1989, and I was in a small town hospital. 

Throughout the years I have had some aching whenever I tried to start jogging again, and anytime I played basketball etc, I had some aching. 

Last year I tore the labrum in my hip. After months of improper diagnosis for bursitis and "muscle imbalance" I pushed for the MRI and low and behold the torn labrum was there.

Went in yesterday to have it cleaned up, I accepted that I might have more problems, but the scope procedures for FAI seem to be a crapshoot. I wasn't going open at this point because I don't have 6 months to rehab.

This was a good decision. The surgeon said that it was very, very difficult to get into my joint space just to clean up the labrum. He was able to clean it up but no repair was done, they cleaned it up. They did discover that my arthritis was further advanced than expected (according to my wife as I was recovering when the doc came out post-op) and that there would be no real way to address my FAI without opening me up completely. He also said it would be a 50-50 proposition in my case as I have arthritis in there for sure.

The hope now is that this takes care of the catching in my hip and some of the groin pain. I guess I accept that I'm going to have aching. I meet with the doc in 2 weeks to talk about long term options and goals. 

The PA who discharged me said it would be critical to do some strenghening of the area and frankly I should lose weight (which I knew). He said at some point it is pretty apparant I will need a total hip but that I can likely avoid it for a while (I'm only 36).

I was told to lose weight, keep active (biking is a-ok). No running, jumping, mogul skiing, or huge torques on my hips. 

So, I'm looking for any tips out there on how to stem off arthritis (does glucosomine etc help, - and if so are there any through prescriptions so I know it's decent stuff?). 

Should I be looking into orthotics? 

Looking for any real ideas out there to help stem this off. Or, is simply losing weight, keeping active, and not being stupid (basketball, moguls) pretty much the list?

Finally, should I tell my wife that a brand new 29er would help? (the PA yesterday helped me out by suggesting some new shorter parabolic skis in front of my wife!).

Oh, and when I'm healthy I'm going to have a goal of losing 30 lbs.Time to quit being the "fit fat guy" and just be fit.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Glucosamine and its pal chondroitin did nothing for me - except take some money.

Good luck with the hip.

TR


----------



## spongstick (Feb 6, 2004)

I had a hip scope, later a total hip.So I know you might not want to hear this, but sometimes it's nice to use a cane.To help unload the Hip when it is sore after a ride, or just to persevere what cartilage you have......But let me tell you, it's not a chick magnet.:ihih: it's a long trail I really do feel you


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*Weight Loss*

Well,

Started eating healthy yesterday in an effort to finally make a lifestyle change. I'm 5'10" 225 and I figure if I can get down to 195-200lbs that should help.

Hopefully they give me clearance tomorrow at my first follow-up to start doing some stationary biking and swimming.

So far I've had some real good days and some not-so hot since the surgery, but I figure sitting around all day doesn't help either as muscles tighten up.

Anyone try pilates?


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

Heal up GG! Perhaps try pilates and maybe try to find a local Bikram's yoga studio - it is heated yoga that is fairly vigorous and hits the whole body.


----------



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

Green Giant said:


> Well,
> 
> Started eating healthy yesterday in an effort to finally make a lifestyle change. I'm 5'10" 225 and I figure if I can get down to 195-200lbs that should help.
> 
> ...


Pilates is a great exercise to build core strength and flexibility. It's pretty humbling when you go to your first class and you are surrounded by MILFs who have a stronger core than you.

Anyway, it's a good exercise, but it won't reverse your arthritic condition. It will help with all sorts of balance issues, posture, back problems, etc.

FWIW, I have known some folks that had hip replacement or knee replacement. Their only regret is not having it done sooner in life....if your arthritis is that bad.


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

Unfortunately arthritis is not curable and the weight loss and exercise are two things that can make big difference. Swimming, biking, pilates/yoga all are helpful. I have two knee replacements and I found chondroitin and glucosamine to do nothing for my OA.


----------



## fireant (Mar 24, 2009)

*Hip Resurfacing instead of Total hip replacement*

At the age of 32, I was a candiate for a total hip replacement. I was a former football/baseball player with arthritis and bone spurs in the joint. I was limping with pain and nerve shootings down the leg.

They scoped the hip to fix the labrum and had a number of cortisone shots. Took meds, supplements, 24 pack of beer.. nothing helped.. Finally 4 years later, HIP RESURFACING technology was here.. Given my age and condition of the hip, this was a much better alternative than a total replacement.

Now over a year later, I am happy to say this was the right decision because I don't have to deal with the pain and the meds. This type of procedure is becoming more common for younger active folks. I can run but I choose to limit that and ride the trails instead. No, I don't go easy on the trails and I do attack whatever my mind/body lets me. I've had my share of falls but no pain around the surgerical area. Had my yearly checkup and the doctor says my implant looks great and will last me a very long time.

If it weren't for my hip procedure, I wouldn't be into biking. In a way, the injury opened me up to a sport that I love doing.

This may not be what you want to hear but I thought it would be worth sharing.


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*Hip resurfacing...*

Hip resurfacting is a consideration. Tomorrow I go for my 5 week follow-up.

I'm pretty down right now. My hip for about 3 weeks felt much better relatively speaking. Then is started getting bad again. I'm worried I already re-tore the labrum (I knew there was a chance of it).

I definitely have arthritis in the joint, but I do have good range of motion. I just have pain, pretty much constantly again that moves around the whole hip/groin/pelvic region.

Tough to lose weight when I can't freaking exercise.

Tell me more about the resurfacing. My background is similar to your's with the added bonus of a broken pelvis when I was 17.

I figured hip resurfacing when my range of motion was shot, but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Green Giant said:


> Tell me more about the resurfacing. My background is similar to your's with the added bonus of a broken pelvis when I was 17.
> 
> I figured hip resurfacing when my range of motion was shot, but this is getting ridiculous.


Hip resurfacing is a type of joint replacement. The big advantage is that it preserves more of your original bone than a conventional total hip replacement. So if you need a total hip down the road, you'll have enough bone left to do it. There's also less chance of dislocation. Therefore, hip resurfacing is becoming the procedure of choice in younger athletic people.


----------



## fireant (Mar 24, 2009)

Green Giant said:


> Hip resurfacting is a consideration. Tomorrow I go for my 5 week follow-up.
> 
> I'm pretty down right now. My hip for about 3 weeks felt much better relatively speaking. Then is started getting bad again. I'm worried I already re-tore the labrum (I knew there was a chance of it).
> 
> ...


About 5 years ago, the pain gradually got worst from a limp, then on to lower back soreness, to nerve pain shooting down the leg, then to where i couldn't tie my shoe. I couldn't walk for more than 15 mins without sitting down from pain. First doctor says you have arthritis and will eventually need to have the hip replaced. Resurfacing was not available (U.S) and was in trial testing.

I began to take stretching of the body more serious. Seen a number of PT's, even a chiropractor to help relieve the pain. Also I had a cortisone shot into the joint which didn't help. Meds from doctors didnt help. I gain more and more weight because I couldn't exercise and eating habits gotten worst.

When hip resurfacing came about, I waited a few years to make sure the technology was sound and find the best doctor I could in Atlanta. Xrays showed the hip getting worst and I had bone spurs (at the side) with some bone on bone contact at the top. Doctor said I am a candidate for hip resurfacing which I immediately scheduled for 6 months later due work schedule and family commitments.

I pulled the trigger for a number of reasons. I want to be pain free, be active again, enjoy sports with my kids and lost the dang weight. No sense for me to wait it out anymore. After a year, I am now actively mountain biking and pain free. Due to the more invasive procedure than the total hip replacement route and my leg/back being out of wack for so long my muscles have take longer to recover.

Find yourself the best doctor and hospital support that specializes in hip resurfacing. My doctor at the time (Nov 2007), has done this surgery over 150 times and done over 1000 total hip replacements in his career. I'm sure that number is over 200. The key is the DOCTOR and do whatever you can to be in top physical shape especially around the back/hip/quads/hamstring areas at time of surgery.

Hope this helps


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*Yup*



The Squeaky Wheel said:


> Hip resurfacing is a type of joint replacement. The big advantage is that it preserves more of your original bone than a conventional total hip replacement. So if you need a total hip down the road, you'll have enough bone left to do it. There's also less chance of dislocation. Therefore, hip resurfacing is becoming the procedure of choice in younger athletic people.


I should likely clarify, guess I'm looking to fireant and others - when did you know it was "time".

Squeek, you know what I've been dealing with.

That said, I have range of motion, I have strength. The issue is the freaking pain. I'm really worried I retore the labrum already, which I know could happen.

One you head down the resurfacing road... the only thing left if (when) it fails is total hips.

I want to make sure I explore all options and try everything before I start with implantables...


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

fireant said:


> About 5 years ago, the pain gradually got worst from a limp, then on to lower back soreness, to nerve pain shooting down the leg, then to where i couldn't tie my shoe. I couldn't walk for more than 15 mins without sitting down from pain. First doctor says you have arthritis and will eventually need to have the hip replaced. Resurfacing was not available (U.S) and was in trial testing.
> 
> I began to take stretching of the body more serious. Seen a number of PT's, even a chiropractor to help relieve the pain. Also I had a cortisone shot into the joint which didn't help. Meds from doctors didnt help. I gain more and more weight because I couldn't exercise and eating habits gotten worst.
> 
> ...


Good stuff Ant, thanks.

I just dropped you a PM.

I'm similar to you. I've got some spurs, but I go to talk with my ortho more tomorrow. We talked about FAI surgery before the labrum trim. But, afterwords he told my wife that I'm definitely headed towards a total hip, and that any procedures I try going forward will have to be "open". Not much room in my joint to work.


----------

